
Solution to student loans - Quanta2
https://mathscientist.herokuapp.com/signup
======
Quanta2
Actual Link:
[https://mathscientist.herokuapp.com/](https://mathscientist.herokuapp.com/)

------
uberman
The solution to student loans is to create an account on your site?

~~~
Quanta2
No. Click the about mathscientist link.

~~~
uberman
Can you edit the title so it does not go directly to your signup page? As it
is, it looks a little spammy (to me at least).

Maybe the article or page is fantastic. But if you send me to a signup page
before I even know what this site/article/service is, then I just going to
move on to something else.

~~~
Quanta2
I tried adding the original webpage but hacker news would not accept it for
some reason.

------
buffaloo
tldr?

~~~
Quanta2
The idea is to link a e-learning website to a freelancing website. Users can
take courses uploaded by universities which contain course videos and course
notes explaining concepts. Users can then apply what they learn in the real
world by completing tasks for companies in the freelancing site. This way
users can get jobs without having to pay tens and thousand of dollars in
student loans

